# Brompton for Audax bike



## GAVSTER (22 Oct 2009)

Bit of an odd one here but worth a try ...

I have a spot on Brompton M3L - less than 500 miles in top condition. Telescopic seat tube, brooks brompton saddle, touring pannier.

I'd like a steel Audax bike to fit 6ft fella.

Anyone want a Brommie that has a nice bike looking for a good home?


----------

